# where the snows at?



## mjschuette

Lets get this out of the way first, I'm not trying to get out of scouting for myself! I'm looking to see where massive numbers are, the peak migration, is it still in canada, the northern part of ND, the middle, or the southern or past and gone. If I know that I'll find them for myself. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Onr thing for sure there weren't many in Manitoba last week, East or West, We saw more birds once we got back in the States in the first 20 miles than we did all week...

Thats as descriptive as I'll get..


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

They're def starting to show in the states. Not huge numbers though. I'd guess they're still mostly in Canada.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From what I'm gathering the Miss. flyway is ahead of the Central flyway thus far.


----------



## goodkarmarising

x


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

goodkarmarising said:


> seeing small groups of snows here in Missouri...don't know if thats unusual or not


I've "heard" those early migrators are from the Lapreuse (sp.?) colony in Hudson Bay that had a bust hatch.


----------



## anthope

Hunted in ND last week. Lots of Snows early in week. After snow on Thursday, many moved out from our location. Did Well overall.


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13

any new reports?


----------



## jcnelsn1

We saw large numbers in Central Sask beginning and middle of last week, but many seemed to have moved out by Thursday.


----------



## mjschuette

I'm coming out on the 4th and the way its looking the HUGE numbers just might be in the state then :beer:


----------



## polarisfctyrcr13

ya im heading to devils lake area on wednesday the 28th i think the migration is gunna be looking pretty good for the area at that time.


----------



## mallardhunter

some snows in sodak just gotta find em


----------



## snowhunter16

seen first flock of snows over mitchell today.


----------



## mjschuette

brother seen a flock over bismark sun. but no big flocks


----------



## water_swater

Weyburn, SK if your a snow goose hunter go there


----------



## snowgoosehumper

about 500 snows and blues south east sodak hehe and i know exactly where they are and im gunna get them tomorrow. they are in the same little pond area every day for the last week and a half. been waiting to see if they bring more in but some have left so i better get on them now!!! woop woop


----------



## nickle ditch

Birds were high and migrating today while I was out shooting roosters.


----------



## mjschuette

Is this front pushing the geese in or out of nd?


----------



## teamextrema

OUT


----------



## BeekBuster

teamextrema said:


> OUT


getting old... :eyeroll:


----------



## williesolomon

SouthEast of XXXXXXX. I estimate, 60,000 in one field. Seen them 10/26 until we left 10/31.


----------



## Lardy

Saw a good number of medium flocks (100-300 birds) flying around the lakes of east central South Dakota today. Might have to go for some this weekend.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I saw a ton of them out in bean stubble!


----------



## mjschuette

where is the main consentration, northern, middle or sothern part of nd?


----------



## duckbuster434

if you don't quit asking it will be up your ***. :lol:


----------



## mjschuette

I hope when I get there, there are so many they are coming out my [email protected]#!!! :beer:


----------



## headshot

> I hope when I get there, there are so many they are coming out my [email protected]#!!!


Don't forget your laptop. Without it you wouldn't find your azz with both hands.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I was in sask last week and there was a TON of birds. Very very few juvies though. We did end up limiting, but it took a while. Just way to many adult birds. Most of birds were feeding 10-15 miles from the roost. Probably going to be a tough spring.


----------



## nickle ditch

Birds high and flying over all day today.


----------



## averyghg

was in MN this weekend and saw numerous fields of lots of birds between fergus and st cloud. Thought that was kind of odd


----------



## wburns

I shot some this weekend. They have been flying over my farm for the last week in South central ND.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Thought we weren't mentioning town names? Or does that exclude MN?


----------



## bigblackfoot

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Thought we weren't mentioning town names? Or does that exclude MN?


You make a good point.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

averyghg said:


> was in MN this weekend and saw numerous fields of lots of birds between fergus and st cloud. Thought that was kind of odd


Check your own advice on post 2 in this thread.........

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#631467


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

People don't hunt waterfall in Minn anyways.... they all come here! Thats why they are asking!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

hunt4P&Y said:


> People don't hunt waterfall in Minn anyways.... they all come here! Thats why they are asking!


Nope.... skipped the ND trip...and not regretting it :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Andrew Bremseth said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't hunt waterfall in Minn anyways.... they all come here! Thats why they are asking!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.... skipped the ND trip...and not regretting it :beer:
Click to expand...

I skipped the Minn trip also!


----------



## Lizard

Bigblackfoot, So the temporary "conservation order" spring season is an auttomatic regardless of the hatxh etc. Please explain


----------



## mjschuette

I've heard you get a ton of nonres in Nodak, and MN gets a ton of nonres fishing. It all works. I've got a favorite spot in northern mn for opening ducks, this is the first year it SUCKED. I guess you guys in ND are lucky your state is flat, you can't or couldn't drain every last pot hole like MN farmers and the Goverment did. Just to get this straight, I don't blame the farmers, I blame the gov. they gave out a lot of money in the 50's to drain any and every slough, pot hole, water shed, and spring run off. Now you guys get the waterfowl and few others in driving range do. So lets go to ND and shootem up


----------



## Maverick

Lizard said:


> Bigblackfoot, So the temporary "conservation order" spring season is an auttomatic regardless of the hatxh etc. Please explain


I think you mis-read what he is saying! He is saying that this spring is going to be tough hunting due too high numbers of adult birds and lack of juvies.


----------



## PJ

averyghg said:


> was in MN this weekend and saw numerous fields of lots of birds between fergus and st cloud. Thought that was kind of odd


Nice try.


----------



## jpallen14

Huntable numbers in NE SD last weekend.


----------



## GooseWack'r

send some snows into NY i only see about 30 a year


----------



## bigblackfoot

Maverick said:


> Lizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigblackfoot, So the temporary "conservation order" spring season is an auttomatic regardless of the hatxh etc. Please explain
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mis-read what he is saying! He is saying that this spring is going to be tough hunting due too high numbers of adult birds and lack of juvies.
Click to expand...

You did misinterpret me.

But to answer your quesion: I believe a law was passed last year making the spring season no longer temporary. I think its now a permenant season? Anybody know for sure?


----------



## wingaddict

yes the spring conservation order is now a "permanent season" that does not need special approval every year. 
Although it will ocntinue to be studied and bird pops monitored


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

mjschuette said:


> I' and MN gets a ton of nonres fishing. It all works.


You have fish in Minn? :lol: I stick to water sports in Minn. I just get frustrated fishing over there. I like my ND lakes!


----------



## mjschuette

got a cabin on leach lake by walker, mn You don't get much better walleye fishing than there, all though I heard devels is good for big perch. we get a lot of nd res, and wis, and iowa, in walker in the summer.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

there in my freezer 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot

mjschuette said:


> got a cabin on leach lake by walker, mn You don't get much better walleye fishing than there, all though I heard devels is good for big perch. we get a lot of nd res, and wis, and iowa, in walker in the summer.


Yeah, but do the fish migrate out do to pressure? Or do you have to find a different spot to fish because there is somebody else there? Your comparing apples to oranges


----------



## mjschuette

point taken


----------



## Ref

It's not apples to oranges.

The fish migrate out by the thousands in coolers!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Ref said:


> It's not apples to oranges.
> 
> The fish migrate out by the thousands in coolers!


Yes but I'm also paying a NR fee which goes to a poorly run MNDNR to re-stock a renewable resource (fry and fingerlings)..

Your NR license fees do not go towards the stocking of thousands to millions of waterfowl chick and gosslings does it???

So yes, apples to Oranges genius.. :roll:


----------



## bigblackfoot

doubled


----------



## averyghg

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Thought we weren't mentioning town names? Or does that exclude MN?


kinda sucks hereing town names in your own state huh? now you know how we feel.....


----------



## makin it rain

"WHERE ALL THE WHITE WOMEN AT?"


----------



## bigblackfoot

makin it rain said:


> "WHERE ALL THE WHITE WOMEN AT?"


"They said you was hung?"

"And they was right!"

One of the best movies ever!


----------



## gamberc

MASSIVE migration going on right now in the NE part of South Dakota Lots of snows around!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

averyghg said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we weren't mentioning town names? Or does that exclude MN?
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sucks hereing town names in your own state huh? now you know how we feel.....
Click to expand...

Really? I know how you feel... for some reason I am guessing I hear my town name a lot more than you hear yours....... and I have NEVER once mentioned any town. You are a big mouth plain and simple.. telling everyone else to get a clue... well my friend return the favor.


----------



## goosehunter21

All you MN guys can keep your fish if you don't come to ND waterfowl hunting....I think what SD is a great deal limiting the number of NR.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

gamberc said:


> MASSIVE migration going on right now in the NE part of South Dakota Lots of snows around!


That makes sense. I just woke up and stepped outside and there are several small flocks of snows migrating overhead as I type this.


----------



## averyghg

Andrew Bremseth said:


> You are a big mouth plain and simple.. telling everyone else to get a clue..


----------



## sodakhunter13

Andrew Bremseth said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we weren't mentioning town names? Or does that exclude MN?
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sucks hereing town names in your own state huh? now you know how we feel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I know how you feel... for some reason I am guessing I hear my town name a lot more than you hear yours....... and I have NEVER once mentioned any town. You are a big mouth plain and simple.. telling everyone else to get a clue... well my friend return the favor.
Click to expand...

 You guys make me sick uke:


----------



## jaultman

bigblackfoot said:


> mjschuette said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a cabin on leach lake by walker, mn You don't get much better walleye fishing than there, all though I heard devels is good for big perch. we get a lot of nd res, and wis, and iowa, in walker in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but do the fish migrate out do to pressure? Or do you have to find a different spot to fish because there is somebody else there? Your comparing apples to oranges
Click to expand...

No, the fish don't migrate due to pressure, they are removed from the lake and end up on out-of-state dinner tables. And yes, you have to find new spots as non-residents move in on you and clutter up the spots.

I think the comparison is pretty fair.


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER

Snows showing up Sat morning. Keep pushing them down here. Nobody hunts in the fall around here anymore.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

I clicked on this thread hoping to read some interesting comments and conversation about snow goose hunting. You guys sound like a bunch of women. Who cares who hunts or fishes where? Its all legal so it doesn't matter. I'm a resident of MN and I get resident ND hunting license because I go to school in ND so I hunt and fish both MN and ND. But I have never experienced any problems in either states about res or non-res until I came on this site. 
:withstupid:


----------



## honkerslayr

Theres still plenty of snows in ND. This last weekend I've never seen so many out and about before. I can't even tell you how many hundreds of thousands I saw. Many, many fields were full of white. I kind of wish I wasn't deer hunting friday but out shooting the snows instead. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

jaultman said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjschuette said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a cabin on leach lake by walker, mn You don't get much better walleye fishing than there, all though I heard devels is good for big perch. we get a lot of nd res, and wis, and iowa, in walker in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but do the fish migrate out do to pressure? Or do you have to find a different spot to fish because there is somebody else there? Your comparing apples to oranges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the fish don't migrate due to pressure, they are removed from the lake and end up on out-of-state dinner tables. And yes, you have to find new spots as non-residents move in on you and clutter up the spots.
> 
> I think the comparison is pretty fair.
Click to expand...

Want to claim these guys? :lol: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=6480


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

jaultman said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjschuette said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a cabin on leach lake by walker, mn You don't get much better walleye fishing than there, all though I heard devels is good for big perch. we get a lot of nd res, and wis, and iowa, in walker in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but do the fish migrate out do to pressure? Or do you have to find a different spot to fish because there is somebody else there? Your comparing apples to oranges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the fish don't migrate due to pressure, they are removed from the lake and end up on out-of-state dinner tables. And yes, you have to find new spots as non-residents move in on you and clutter up the spots.
> 
> I think the comparison is pretty fair.
Click to expand...

Face it man most of the fish that come out of leach are resident's nets and all......


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

USAlx50 said:


> jaultman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjschuette said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a cabin on leach lake by walker, mn You don't get much better walleye fishing than there, all though I heard devels is good for big perch. we get a lot of nd res, and wis, and iowa, in walker in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but do the fish migrate out do to pressure? Or do you have to find a different spot to fish because there is somebody else there? Your comparing apples to oranges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the fish don't migrate due to pressure, they are removed from the lake and end up on out-of-state dinner tables. And yes, you have to find new spots as non-residents move in on you and clutter up the spots.
> 
> I think the comparison is pretty fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want to claim these guys? :lol: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=6480
Click to expand...

I was going to mention that......


----------



## Colt

goldfishmurderer said:


> I clicked on this thread hoping to read some interesting comments and conversation about snow goose hunting. You guys sound like a bunch of women. Who cares who hunts or fishes where? Its all legal so it doesn't matter. I'm a resident of MN and I get resident ND hunting license because I go to school in ND so I hunt and fish both MN and ND. But I have never experienced any problems in either states about res or non-res until I came on this site.
> :withstupid:


Pretty sad isn't it. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

PLENTY of snows in sodak now shot a bunch this weekend.


----------



## cgreeny

There we go..... everyone go to SD and hunt snows. Oh wait you have to apply for that license last May or something. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Let's keep the bickering to just one thread okay gang? No need to turn every thread into the same debate.

Still plenty of snows around this past weekend. Did extremely well Friday and Saturday, Sunday was tough without any wind but we still shot a white collared rossy.


----------



## Ref

bigblackfoot,

I've been deer hunting for the past few days so I haven't been on the site.

First, thanks for calling me genious....I'll take it as a compliment. :beer:

Yes it is apple to apples....we have something that a ton of ND residents want...cabins, lake homes and fishing. You have something that Mn. residents want.... hunting. We each have something the other one wants it's a pretty good trade both ways. Your NR license fees include the restocking of lakes, but it also says you can fish for 365 days. Our NR license pays for Plots and State management land of which we can't hunt until the local residents have hammered the public land first. Our license is only good for 14 days.

It's not perfect on either side.


----------



## Drakekiller

Ref
Ever check out the numbers of walleye caught per hour of fishing between ND and MN? How about the number of ND fisherman that come to Mn compared to other NR fisherman in Mn. What % of Lake places in Mn are from ND. Willing to bet it would be alot less than .01%. Then take a look at how many NRs have places in rural ND for hunting? I can not go to Mn and lease out part of a lake and keep you from fishing. ND has a great G&F dept and MN DNR sucks.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Ref said:


> bigblackfoot,
> 
> I've been deer hunting for the past few days so I haven't been on the site.
> 
> First, thanks for calling me genious....I'll take it as a compliment. :beer:
> 
> Yes it is apple to apples....we have something that a ton of ND residents want...cabins, lake homes and fishing. You have something that Mn. residents want.... hunting. We each have something the other one wants it's a pretty good trade both ways. Your NR license fees include the restocking of lakes, but it also says you can fish for 365 days. Our NR license pays for Plots and State management land of which we can't hunt until the local residents have hammered the public land first. Our license is only good for 14 days.
> 
> It's not perfect on either side.


Ref-

I'm done with you.. If you cant post facts then there is no reason trying to even argue with you. Your statements are juvenile and hold no water...

Keep it reeel


----------



## BeekBuster

Chris Hustad said:


> Let's keep the bickering to just one thread okay gang? No need to turn every thread into the same debate.


 :beer:

Sounds like a bunch of shool girls... :lame: It is what it is get over it people...


----------



## Ref

Bigblackfoot and drakekiller,

I'm not going to lower myself to your level and start calling names, but here are some facts for you:

I was out pheasant hunting the first two weekends of the season. On my way home, I purposefully counted the ND license plates going back to ND from Minnesota. It takes me 1 1/2 hours to get from Fargo to my home. The first weekend, I counted 211 vehicles with ND plates. The second weekend I counted 191. That's a small timeframe so I'm guessing that the total plates are only a small fractiion of NR going back to ND.

Are they all taking coolers of walleyes home? Of course not. My only point is that both states have things to offer to NR. Neither state has rules that are perfect. I agree with Beekbuster, get over it. It is what it is.

I'm moving on.


----------



## Drakekiller

REF
I do not get it? Are you saying the ND cars are coming from the lakes? Did they have boats? Not really lakes season. More likely coming back form the cities spending money at the mall. Saving your big cities. I bet you saw alot more duck boats heading east and west.


----------



## Ref

I said that I was moving on, but I'll answer your question.

Many ( no particular number) had either boats or 4-wheelers. The people from Fargo and eastern ND don't go to the cities on Highway #10, they go down #94. My opinion is that a huge majority of the vehicles are coming from lake homes & cabins.

Again, my point is that A TON of ND people use Minnesota for recreational purposes. It's a two-way street. No pun intended. :wink:


----------



## snowgoosehumper

there are about 6,000 hanging out in south west south dakota been there for a couple days

EDITED BY MOD


----------

